# Need new authors to read



## klon99 (May 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,

        I need you help.  I am running out of authors to read.  I will list below some of the authors I read.  I would like your opinion on what Author I should look at next.  I am mostly into Fiction - Murder Mystery, Medical, etc etc etc

David Baldacci, Vince Flynn, Joesphn Flynn, James Patterson, Harlan Coben, Joesph Finder, Richard Montanari, Charlie Huston, Brad Thor, Tess Gerristen, Michael Connelly, Karin Slaughter, Chelsea Cain,  John Sanford, Brad Metzler, Lisa Gardner.

TY 

J


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are a few off the top of my head.

Nelson DeMille, Fredrick Forsyth & Stephen Hunter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

klon, check out the section called "If you liked this book" in the Book lovers links thread above.  There are some websites that use different methods of grouping/tagging authors to help you find ones you'll like based on what you've read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Have you read any Patricia Cornwell? I think her most recent books are lousy, but the early ones, with the ME detective (blanking on her name) were good.

L


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

You might take a look at Aimee and David Thurlo
Wife's tastes seem similar to yours and she enjoys these.
Another option might be Lisa Scottoline.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Boyd Morrison, no question. You can get all three of his books for $4.17 and each one is worth that alone. Sadly, he only has three works out not thirty. His books, especially The Ark and The Palmyra Impact, are as gripping page turners as anything out there. Any publisher that locks him in is going to have the next Patterson/Clancy/Grisham writing for them. Your author search will be running again in just a few days as you'll burn through his three in no time. Enjoy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The early Cornwall (Kay Scarpetta) forensic mysteries are great (something changed in her writing with Black Notice and I haven't enjoyed them since). Another fairly new forensic mystery series is the Body Farm books by Jefferson Bass. The entire Kathy Reichs (Tempe Brennan) starting with Death Du Jour is my favorite forensic mystery series, even better than Cornwall IMHO.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I second Boyd Morrison. I've read _The Ark_ and _Palmyra Impact_ and they were both excellent. I'm not very far into the third one yet, but am anxious to get on with it. I can't wait for his next offering!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> The entire Kathy Reichs (Tempe Brennan) starting with Death Du Jour


Actually, Deja Dead is the first one, for those like me that are anal about starting with the first book of a series.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

You are right Steph H, thanks for correcting!


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Have you read any Patricia Cornwell? I think her most recent books are lousy, but the early ones, with the ME detective (blanking on her name) were good.
> 
> L


Kay Scarpetta. The early books are really good, I read them all last year or the year before. Like you said though, the recent ones were lousy & more noticeable when you read them back to back and notice errors & weird personality changes. The very last one, Scarpetta, was okay though and almost back to form. But that gives, what? about a dozen of early ones that are well worth reading.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with the others: if you like the authors you listed, chances are Boyd's stories will appeal!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Actually, Deja Dead is the first one, for those like me that are anal about starting with the first book of a series.


Why do I read these posts    Anyway just sent myself a sample of this one.

theresam


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

For action type novels, I recommend- Clive Cussler (especially earlier than 5 years ago). Jack DuBrol; Michael DiMercurio (submarines), Richard Henrick (subs), Bart davis (subs), Patrick Robinson (naval thrillers);  Also, two older classic writers- James Clavell (Tai Pan, Noble House), and Wilbur Smith.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You might try Nevada Barr. The main character is Anna Pigeon, a park ranger, and there is always a muystery to solve. I find them fun and interesting mostly.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

go to literature-map.com, when you put in the name of an author you like it brings up lots of authors with similar styles. the closer to your authors name, the more similar that author is supposed to be. some of their choices are interesting, and i'm not always sure that i would put them together, but any source for new authors is good to know.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love literature-map.  I have discovered many new authors using this site.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I find my new authors right here on kb.  There are a lot of good recommendations in the Book Corner.  That's how I found Boyd Morrison's books.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I second Wilbur Smith.  Have you tried Lincoln Preston and Douglas Child?  Cabinet of Curiosities was my favorite. 

C.L. Vaughn sounds good too, The Man Beneath Lake Union.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Lisa Scottoline and Jason Pinter are musts.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert B Parker?  His Spenser series and the Jesse Stone series are both excellent - haven't read the Sunny Parker series but it's supposed to be very good as well.

Sue Grafton - the Kinsey Milhone series.

Nancy Pickard - not as many books in her series but they were all good.

I highly suggest John D. McDonald's Travis McGee series, but they aren't on Kindle.  Fabulous books, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll recommend Larry Karp's Dr. Thomas Purdue mysteries with a crime/caper twist.  Unfortunately, not available for Kindle.

The Music Box Murders
Scamming the Birdman
The Midnight Special


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions about literature map. I have never heard of it....boy is it fun finding new authors!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I have just discovered Andrew Vachss and I am hooked. I have also rediscovered Sarah Paretsky

patrisha


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

additional mystery/thriller authors to check out are:

Nick Stone - Max Mingus books. Has only pub two, the second came out last fall


Cody McFadyen - MC= Smoky Barrett, head of FBI's violent crimes unit in Los Angeles - has three books out.


George D. Shuman - MC=Sherry Moore - a blind women with the "ability to view the final living minutes of any dead body she encounters"


There is also Lee Child's Jack Reacher series. His new Reacher book is being released Tuesday, but for those who read in order, there is a serious back list of Reacher books. For me, after reading the first two, the rest of the series can be read out of order without being lost.


John Connolly has a series with Charlie "Bird" Parker as his MC. (Connolly also has a few standalones). The Parker series is very intense with a little supernatural.


Dennis Lehane's early Patrick an Angie books were great. Not a fan once he started writing stand alones like Mystic River and Shutter Island. 


and one last suggestion is Michele Martinez. Mc= Federal Prosecutor Melanie Vargas. Set in Manhattan.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I can recommend an author whose book I just reviewed on Amazon. It's _Death Was the Other Woman _ by Linda L. Richards. Richards takes the traditional LA P.I. novel and puts a modern twist on it by having the P.I.'s secretary do all the sleuthing. She's created a really interesting character in Kitty Pangborn, and there's a second novel in the series out now. I'm hoping it will go on for some time.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks patrisha,  i had forgotten all about sarah paretsky, and v.i.  thanks for reminding me of an old friend.if you enjoy humorous, quirky mysteries i recommend donna andrews, especially her meg lanslow books. she is a blacksmith and her fiancee/husband is a professor and her family is very eccentric. unfortunately only the newest two of the ten books are on kindle at this time. i haven't tried her other series yet.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I can recommend an author whose book I just reviewed on Amazon. It's _Death Was the Other Woman _ by Linda L. Richards. Richards takes the traditional LA P.I. novel and puts a modern twist on it by having the P.I.'s secretary do all the sleuthing. She's created a really interesting character in Kitty Pangborn, and there's a second novel in the series out now. I'm hoping it will go on for some time.


That one looks very good but is at least double my price ceiling. I'll have to keep an eye on it or wait for a paperback copy to show up at the used bookstore.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Have you read any Patricia Cornwell? I think her most recent books are lousy, but the early ones, with the ME detective (blanking on her name) were good.
> 
> L


I agree! I had to force my way through some of her more recent stuff but her earlier books were wonderful!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Spencer Quinn's  Dog On It.  Hilarious!  Told from the dog's point of view, instead of the PI's.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Klon99,

There are some terrific cutting edge murder/mystery/thriller books in The Book Bazaar section of Kindle Boards. If you are looking for some new authors, check out the books written by Bill Flynn, Michael Balkind, Mike Monahan, Dennis Batchelder, Yale R. Jaffe, Debra Purdy Kong, J.R. Reardon, and Rebecca Lerwill. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

J D Robb's In Death series...

Betsy


----------

